# HELP PLEASE: Stolen Uros



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi,
as you can see i am no stranger on here and i am asking for your help.
At midday today a man and woman came into my shop and helped themself to a pair of Uromastyx Acanthinaurus. (jaffa and lilly)
In a locked viv he managed to slide the glass out of the runners and hide the lizards in his accomplices bag.
How do I know all this.?? i have pictures of them via my CCTV camera doing the deed. 
Here is a picture of the male Uro but I think i may need permission from the moderators to post the pictures i have of the thieves. ?????? 

Jaffa is a one of a kind. Bright orange and very large with a toe missing from his hind foot and a diamond shape on his head. 







These are family pets that were a display item in the shop. There is a reward for their safe return.

Thanks and I would appreciate the OK to post the pictures i have of the thieves.

Thanks Paul


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*omg*

OMG thats really shocking i cannot b leave some was able to do that, obvously they knew how to open the viv with the lock on, ask mods if you can post pics of the people as they may be known by people on hear. have you informed the police????

hope you get them back....


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi,
We have had a really traumatic day what with the family dog being put to sleep too.
yes now we have the CCTV footage the police will be called first thing in the morning and i do hope they find them before we do.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

some people are sick

hopefully the mods will read this and let you

x


----------



## pixiness (Apr 11, 2009)

aw i hope you get them back thats awful !

AWWWWW and i'm sorry to hear about your dog what a horrible day! thinking of you guys

x


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

your not allowed to cause slander... but for it to be slander its got to be lies, pics from CCTV wont be lies... however i think its more of a police type matter really.​


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh there is no doubt. The footage shows them coming in the shop fiddling with the viv putting the lizards in a shoulder bag and calmly walking out.
Any information we get will be passed directly to the police who i am sure will deal with the matter appropriately.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I hope they get caught! i really do.

People like that are so sick!


----------



## gizmossister (May 13, 2009)

bloody hell the cheeky b:censor: i really hope u get them back quickly god knows what they wanted with them. gdluck and sorry to hear about ur dog aswell :sad:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I do think there could be a benefit in showing the pics, all you are asking is, "does anyone recognise these faces?" 

When I worked in the trade we had similar incidents three times in the 8 years I was there. We displayed their faces on the frontpage of or website, contacted local press and displayed their photos on our shop frontage. It paid off twice...

Best of luck finding these people
Lotte***


----------



## Zemo (Apr 6, 2009)

Hope you get them back and hope they catch those prats! Wouldn't have thought it wouldn't take long for the police to catch them with the amount of CCTV cameras around the place now, could even be spotted in local supermarkets on CCTV.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

I really need permission to show the pics I think.
happy to PM to interested parties.


----------



## SkyGreen (Jul 31, 2009)

That's awful! I hope you get them back...


----------



## bubble74 (Jul 30, 2009)

I hate to say it but I am seeing quite a lot of this on my travels now! I am in the aquatic trade and as such lots of my customers also do reptiles and I have heard quite a few reports now of Reptiles, Corals and fish being stolen from shops!!
It appears as money gets tight it is getting worse !

I hope you get them back

ATB


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

im not your way but please do pm just incase


----------



## SkyGreen (Jul 31, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> I do think there could be a benefit in showing the pics, all you are asking is, "does anyone recognise these faces?"


I agree...

The more the pics are shown the more chance there is of finding them...Surely?


----------



## Zemo (Apr 6, 2009)

Don't know if you've done it already but you could contact Crimestoppers and the police, better chance of them being caught through Crimestoppers.


----------



## Mishski (Jan 24, 2009)

Gosh, that's terrible!  I hope you catch those :censor: thieves! :bash:

Mica


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

I can't see why you can't put pics up. It's not like the thieves are going to risk making themselves known by coming forwards and threatening to sue the forums, is it. :lol2:

PM the Mods and ask.

Natrix


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

how do i do that ??


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

Paul B said:


> how do i do that ??



Find a mod...not hard, just search for them. In the search drop down at the top of the screen...then Personal Message them.


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

id like a pm so i could forward it to my local shops please
when i worked in fashion retail teams used to travel the country, i think everyone should send this on to their local shops tbh


----------



## suzie h (Jul 20, 2009)

Thats terrible, someone was caught from our local pet shop using CCTV pics stealing turtles, police were involved. Best of luck in getting them back Paul, so sorry to hear about sad loss of your dog to.


----------



## turpin's corner (Jul 28, 2009)

Some people have no morals.. :cussing:

I hope you find the culprits, and indeed your stolen lizards ASAP... Good luck :thumb:


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

:censor: what a cheek!


I cant believe how people can do stuff like this.


I really hope you manage to get them back safe and unharmed and the people who took them are caught.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi,

yes its weird..I have never felt so upset at one thing and angry at another all at the same time. I dont know if i am coming or going.


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Hope they catch the :censor:, even worse when it is from your own collection. 


:devil::devil::devil::devil: Red hot pitchforks up the bum for them!


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

Just post the pics mate! You will be surprised how many people view this forum on a day to day basis


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

oh and he cant post pics here because of the data protection act
or *admit* to sending them in pm.... :whistling2:


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

HadesDragons, is online ATM he's a mod, I think.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Would like a pic please if possible - I know I am miles away but can't hurt to ask people I know in your area via my tintermail.

Really sorry about your dog too hun  R.I.P sweety xx


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Ok now i am not sure re the data protection act.
How do the papparazzi get away with selling and publishing their pics.????


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Check out number 8 on the list, on this site
CCTV Legislation - KellySearch.co.uk PSLP CCTV


----------



## superjacko (May 25, 2009)

just post them! the most that will happen is a mod will remove it! sod data protection, you have clear pictures of them stealing an animal they may have no idea how to look after, whats more important? post them!  
hope you get them back.


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

Paul B said:


> Ok now i am not sure re the data protection act.
> How do the papparazzi get away with selling and publishing their pics.????


not sure what the loop holes were but the manager of our shop had to sign the act, and was not allowed to let the pictures off the premises without a court request, unless it was for the purposes of crime prevention, i.e. showing them to another shop nearby who had also signed
as for paps, no clue-cos they are vultures and its not in celebs interests to moan cos paps put them where they are id guess? :lol2:


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

But if the op puts the pics up, and the police consequently catch the criminals, the cctv footage could become inadmisable.


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

andy007 said:


> Check out number 8 on the list, on this site
> CCTV Legislation - KellySearch.co.uk PSLP CCTV


does that also include 'personal' cctv systems? or just ones on the street


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Inside premises i believe


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks Andy,

I am actually wanting to publish a still digital image of the CCTV footage. ie its a picture i took of the Monitor. Oh well I just hope the police can find them from fingerprints and the pics.

Thanks everyone 

Paul


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

No probs....i just didn't want you getting into trouble LOL There are soooo many damn regs about cctv its a wonder anyone knows what what??


----------



## suebassi (May 20, 2009)

Hi Paul pm me, we have a pet shop in southgate i'll keep an eye out for them theiving :censor: also talk to steve geckopet he knows loads of people.
sorry to hear about your dog its hard enough loosing a very loved pet without having to deal with this aswell
Goodluck


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

yes i will hold off until i have spoken to the police. thanks for the advice.
i will also contact the local press.


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

superjacko said:


> just post them! the most that will happen is a mod will remove it! sod data protection, you have clear pictures of them stealing an animal they may have no idea how to look after, whats more important? post them!
> hope you get them back.


using them as evidence correctly id say
like the OP said, best to do everything correctly 
and not to *admit* to pming them 
cough cough


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

This explains it a better
_
"Disclosure of images from the CCTV system must also be controlled and consistent with the
purpose for which the system was established. For example, if the system is established to help
prevent and detect crime it will be appropriate to disclose images to law enforcement agencies
where a crime needs to be investigated, but it would not be appropriate to disclose images of
identifiable individuals to the media for entertainment purposes or place them on the internet.
Images can be released to the media for identification purposes; this should not generally be
done by anyone other than a law enforcement agency."_

Taken from here
Section 8.2 http://www.fortunafast.com/pdfs/ico_cctvfinal_2301.pdf


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

andy007 said:


> This explains it a better
> _
> "Disclosure of images from the CCTV system must also be controlled and consistent with the
> purpose for which the system was established. For example, if the system is established to help
> ...


thanks
thats the kind of crap we had to listen to at work all the time, pointless red tape :bash:


----------



## herpzane (Apr 1, 2008)

Mmm yes and i suppose ladys and gents that rfuk is not a law enforced agency! lol


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

herpzane said:


> Mmm yes and i suppose ladys and gents that rfuk is not a law enforced agency! lol


:lol2:There are some members who like to think so though:lol2:


----------



## superjacko (May 25, 2009)

your disclosing the images to the public via the internet so that if anyone see's these people they can call the police yes? not for our enjoyment? i'd just post them if it was me, i dont think it would affect you getting the lizards back if the people were recognised, reported and caught, if you were to post the pictures here. thats the goal is it not? to get the lizards back as soon as possible??


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Superjacko - it says "_for entertainment purposes *OR* place them on the internet."


_


----------



## superjacko (May 25, 2009)

....and like i said does anyone actually think if the people were caught as a result of the pictures being posted here the lizards wouldn't be returned to their owner?? i guess things are just a little differant where i live


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

superjacko said:


> ....and like i said does anyone actually think if the people were caught as a result of the pictures being posted here the lizards wouldn't be returned to their owner?? i guess things are just a little differant where i live


the cctv wouldnt be able to be used
if the cctv isnt used then the police cant have copies, thereby during drives like last christmases 'operation base' they couldnt go around stores showing the pictures
its all in his best interests to not post them up here, not many people are after knock off uros so i doubt anyone would be offered one in a pub or anything
this was more than likely to order, what are they worth money wise?


----------



## superjacko (May 25, 2009)

well i know what the police would say to me if i reported this in the morning and said i could have allready cirulated the photos to 1000's of relivant people....... but didnt, an it wouldn't be polite!  i don't know what they go for on the mainland but over here they go for about 160 each, so worth nickin if your a jerk like that.....


----------



## Josh96 (Jul 25, 2009)

Just make a website on www.piczo.com or any others put photos of them on there and no1 can say nothing really aprt from fidn ur lizards best of luck and sorry of ur loss of dogs what terrible day it been for you :devil::censor: i had D***H**** like them 
hop they get curt


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

sorry to hear this has happened to you and the poor lizards i truly hope you get them back


----------



## SkyGreen (Jul 31, 2009)

Natrix said:


> I can't see why you can't put pics up. It's not like the thieves are going to risk making themselves known by coming forwards and threatening to sue the forums, is it. :lol2:
> 
> PM the Mods and ask.
> 
> Natrix


 
:2thumb:


----------



## SkyGreen (Jul 31, 2009)

andy007 said:


> This explains it a better
> 
> _"Disclosure of images from the CCTV system must also be controlled and consistent with the_
> _purpose for which the system was established. For example, if the system is established to help_
> ...


Bah humbug!! :whip:


----------



## Dave W (May 6, 2009)

*i would be devasted if this had happened to us we dont own a shop but like most people on here we have several reptiles and more on the way and some quite expensive one's.*

*i would be guted to say the least.*

*we have heard about people getting broke in to and there reps being stolen so we have tried to get past that with 2 rottie's lol and if that fails it would be a lump of lead pipe over there head lol*

*i hope you get some good news today and the police sort it for you hopefully the police may have had dealing with these pair of arseholes before*

*all the best*

*dave*


----------



## steve_3125 (May 20, 2009)

We had a puppy stolen a few years ago i was devastated like your uros are a family pet. Good luck with the search for them. the lows people stoop to just for a few bucks.

Steve


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Money wise jaffa would be worth about £400. he is a one of a kind. The female was coming on but a drab greeny brown and as you say about £200.
To me as family pets they are priceless. 
There will be a reward for their safe return and a larger reward should the culprits be identified.

P


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Police forensics are on their way and i know there are fingerprints on the glass. here's hoping.

P


----------



## bzakd (Mar 23, 2009)

thats bad man honestly, good luck in catching them mate!


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

have you checked on other reptile websites as i saw a pair for sale yesterday on a website cant remember wich1 but will look through them all again, , 1 looked just like that in the pic and the other was not a bright , , , this happens alot when some1 came for some rankins from me when they had gone 3 were missing


----------



## Wizard (Jun 27, 2007)

This is possibly the most dispicable thing ive heard of!:gasp: The brass balls of some people! How can the thought even enter a persons head to steal an animal! Too much trauma for the poor things! People like this really bring the vigilante out in me!:devil:

Most of all i really hope the animals turn up unscathed...but i also really hope the crims get a good :whip::bash:

And if they get off with it then i really hope they try to steal something venomous one day and are nowhere near an anti-venom!:whistling2:

Good luck to you and the lizards...i really hope the plod get their finger out on this one. And everyone else, trawl the net for advertised Uros...they've gotta show up somewhere, be it for sale...or someone showing off their "recently aquired" reps.



EDIT: Can this be made a sticky so it doesnt fall off the radar?


----------



## byron1987 (May 7, 2009)

can i ask have u cleaned the glass cos ther finger print will be on the inside of the glass so u can cancell urs and you staffs then go from ther ? just a thought ?


----------



## The Luggage (Jun 30, 2009)

Argh! What a horrible situation!! So sorry about your dog as well :-(

Just a thought - would it be worth putting a similar thread, with pics of the two reps in as much detail as possible, in the Classified section on here?

I don't know how mods would feel about that, but surely people looking to buy reptiles will check this section and even more people will see the thread?

Just a thought, coz not only would it bring it to more people's attention, but it will also hopefully mean people will look carefully before they accidentally buy your family pets!


----------



## mufc_1989 (Jun 20, 2009)

hope you find them


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

Sorry paul.

I'll look for Uro's for sale for you mate. hope you get them back asap!!

Did you microchip them? I know not many people do chip their pets bet you never know, in case theyr'e valuable.


----------



## Wizard (Jun 27, 2007)

Agreed...post some more pics and give us appox sizes and any other details. 

Fingers crossed the prints prove to be useful! Lets hope they were very sloppy theives!


----------



## kitty_lea (Jul 29, 2009)

This is sooo horrible. My first thought is i hope there are ok tbh and gettin looked after.... id be devastated if the animals were mistreated  
i mean wat do u expect if she puts them in her bag! 

Hope you get them back.... its a shame u cant put pictures up ofthe people so no reptile lover ends up buyin reptiles from this pair.... 

but ive read all the forums... as soon as the pictures were up there would probably be down again tbh so... no point and also if theres a chnace of u gettin in trouble then... 

Hope u get them back  xxxx


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Damn thats terrible, they must know what type of reptiles are worth something for them to target uros and not leos,beardies etc. Hope the police manage to get the prints and then the idiots who stole them..


----------



## Yavin (Sep 12, 2008)

Erm holy crap.

I thought this was a joke, the mental image of some ddue walking into a shop and then shoving a 2 foot long lizard down his pants made me spit out my coffe, but now that I see it's not a joke, man thats shocking.

And family pets as well that makes it worse.

M8 I really hope you get your animals back, I would paste their picture in your shop window, some one did that round my way, some guy kept nicking mags, the shop owner eventually put his picture in the window with the word theif under it, wasnt long before some one came forward with his name.


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hey.
It's worth getting in touch with ur local newspapers. It's not something you hear everyday so Im sure they'd be happy to print it along with pictures of the Uros. That way the criminals will have a hard time selling them on without getting caught. 
xx


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Will scour classifieds and stuff for you today hun too - if we all pull together as a community then perhaps we can go some way to finding the uro's and getting them back to you and your family 

More pics and info on them would be useful if possible hun x


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

My photobucket account has some really interesting pictures.

User name mablo99.

Pictures by mablo99 - Photobucket

pictures of ponds and jaffa an a huge variety of stuff.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Zemo (Apr 6, 2009)

If someone steals something from your shop it's not illegal to post a pic in the shop I don't think, you see it all the time in supermarkets. Best bet tho is go through the police and crimestoppers, on crimestoppers for your area they might even be allowed to broadcast the CCTV footage on TV.


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

some people are just crap


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Be careful about the publicity thing especially as its a live animal in need of care. I knwo theres almost no choice in a situation liek this but bear in mind the panic factor of the thieves and the fact they have the animals in their possesion.

If they have stolen to order then the person who ordered may not want to complete the deal if they believe there are many people on the look out. Then the thieves could be left with an animal they dont want to take care of or have no facilities to do so. Publicity is important but it can also be difficult when something precious is at risk.. it makes what they have stolen far more 'HOT' to coin a phrase..

My friends shop had a stunning citrus dragon and some snakes stolen a few years ago. So i know what they went through


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

Zemo said:


> If someone steals something from your shop it's not illegal to post a pic in the shop I don't think, you see it all the time in supermarkets. Best bet tho is go through the police and crimestoppers, on crimestoppers for your area they might even be allowed to broadcast the CCTV footage on TV.


 the police have to agree that there is 100% proof that a crime was commited otherwise its libellous


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Some people are just terrible, I've been looking through multiple classifieds but so far nothing  do you also have a pic of the female Uro?


----------



## Astral (May 1, 2009)

However, One way around this little rule is to send the pictures in private i.e in PM to your **friend* **That way it has never been publicly displayed only privately.*


----------



## bronzeyis200 (Jan 25, 2008)

Zemo said:


> If someone steals something from your shop it's not illegal to post a pic in the shop I don't think, you see it all the time in supermarkets. Best bet tho is go through the police and crimestoppers, on crimestoppers for your area they might even be allowed to broadcast the CCTV footage on TV.


I thought that, tesco not far from me did this, had a pic up of someone who had stole from them and a few months later the person in question was there delivering stuff for the company he worked for, a customer in the shop saw him and his picture on display. informed the security guard and he got nicked there and then. What an idiot! :lol2:


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

keep a look out on here and in trade-it etc, may see them for sale.
Sorry to hear it anyway if only you caught them at it....


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your dog and the uro's. Will keep an eye out for an uro fitting that description for sale. Hope the police catch them, but as said crimestoppers would be able to help in a case like this.


----------



## Boro (Aug 2, 2009)

hope you get them back sorry to hear


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

So sorry to hear this. They are scum. I just hope they know how to look after them properly. Good luck getting your babies back.


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Paul B you need to delete some pms in ya inbox


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Paul B said:


> My photobucket account has some really interesting pictures.
> 
> User name mablo99.
> 
> ...



Some important pics there... jaffa is gorgeous hun  ill certainly keep my eyes open! Hope you find them and those people get prosecuted to hell!


----------



## wizzysjpip (Jun 13, 2009)

this is shockin!!!
whats with people now a days
glad u have cctv tho
where about are you based??
good luck hope they come back


----------



## Mr.king.pimp (Jul 8, 2009)

Paul B said:


> My photobucket account has some really interesting pictures.
> 
> User name mablo99.
> 
> ...


if thyr gona sell em on the net they mite try selling them as adoption,,, its a way they do it with reps when they are wild caught{its so they dont get done 4 selling them: victory: hope u catch em b4 the coppers :devil:


----------



## Kevbase (Feb 19, 2009)

I work in retail and nothing surprises me any more. I hope who ever has them is looking after them rite and they get found and returned to you in good health. Them string the :censor: up by the :censor:


----------



## Lottie Lou (Feb 2, 2008)

Paul B said:


> Hi,
> as you can see i am no stranger on here and i am asking for your help.
> At midday today a man and woman came into my shop and helped themself to a pair of Uromastyx Acanthinaurus. (jaffa and lilly)
> In a locked viv he managed to slide the glass out of the runners and hide the lizards in his accomplices bag.
> ...


My god what horrible people.

I really hope you get them back


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

You really do need to be careful about publicity. The LAST thing you want is for the B*****ds to panic and just dump them. Lets just hope the police can gets some good prints, find a match and then an address. 
Terribly sorry about your dog as well - thats devastating enough without having to cope with this. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## uromastyx man (Aug 7, 2009)

*uro*

i have seen this for sale look on reptile trader


----------



## Lottie Lou (Feb 2, 2008)

Its not the same animal!


----------



## a1dzcannon (Aug 1, 2009)

Please pm me i will show my local reptile store who have a store pretty close to you also, you never know they might try selling them back to another reptile store? I'm sorry to here about all this i can't beleave someone would do that! I hope you catch them B:censor: THIEVES!:bash:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

Paul B said:


> My photobucket account has some really interesting pictures.
> 
> User name mablo99.
> 
> ...


fingers crossed you get them back ...............fantastic pictures also


----------



## Zemo (Apr 6, 2009)

Just an idea, dunno how long your CCTV records for but might be worth looking back at footage to see if either of those people have been in the shop before, seems to be a planned steal so most probably been in the shop before, and maybe even bought something? (credit card number would be the final straw to getting them caught). I am pretty sure they will be caught! Will be happy to see the day when they are!!


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

Any news on the uros? I am so sorry to read this thread!!! b******s!!!! Did the police manage to get prints? I hope you get them back safe and well very soon.x


----------



## Krystal (Jun 26, 2009)

Thats terrible that people to do that!! Really winds me up that they think they have the right to just steal stuff!!! :devil:
Well i hope u get them back safe and sound and find the nasty couple that did it and get them locked away!!


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

the good thing is you got clear pictures of the theifs so if u hand these over to the police and they are local they should be found 

some people are so low!


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Update:

No finger prints unfortunately.
But One of my customers has given me a name.
Expecting the CID in to take the CCTV footage.

Oh I do hope they recognise either him or her.
Thanks again everyone.

Paul


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

Good luck to you mate. Hope you find the fu:censor:ers


----------



## TCReptile (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Paul,

This thread has really shocked me and I cannot believe someone would go so low as to steal your family pets. Were you open when this happened or was it out of hours? Although your the other side of London from me, could you possibly PM me some pics of them, as I really don't fancy having a visit from these guys. I'd be devastated if my shop pet was taken, and can only imagine how you are feeling at the moment. Best of luck with finding your uro's, they are stunners.

Claire

PS

It may be an idea to send the pics to all the reptile shops in and around London, I doubt they are just targeting your area, especially with the knowledge of getting an unlocked viv opened. and most places in and around London can be reached in less than an hour tube journey.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

> It may be an idea to send the pics to all the reptile shops in and around London


Good idea.

I hope you have some success with the name given to you.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi,

this reptile business is so fickle.
The police now have the name of the male thief. So here's hoping eh !!!

Paul


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

TCReptile said:


> It may be an idea to send the pics to all the reptile shops in and around London, I doubt they are just targeting your area, especially with the knowledge of getting an unlocked viv opened. *and most places in and around London can be reached in less than an hour tube journey*.




for clothes we used to have a team that travelled from derby to bristol to gloucester in one day 
these people wont stop until caught so keep at it paul
really hope you get it sorted


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

Any news yet?


----------



## Falkora (Nov 1, 2008)

sick f:censor:s !!! i hope they get caught! :bash:
I know its possible to look at and control live cctv footage at some places with an I-phone. So how can it not be possible to send this important footage around...?? there must be a loophole somewhere...
i really hope you get the little fellas back and i'm very sorry to read about your dog. I really feel for you and your family mate and hope next week will be a better one!


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

No news yet.
can you believe it the investigating officer is not on duty untill Monday so nothing can be done till then.
I think i will start a private investigation unit. 
I have now found out where they come from too... I just want the lizards returned ASAP. 
By Monday they will be in someone elses viv I am afraid.

Keep hoping

P


----------



## superjacko (May 25, 2009)

yes i can believe that which is why i so strongly believed you should have posted the pictures of the people, so you could tell the police exacty where your lizards are and they could go and collect them and arrest someone, they are not going too use any effort in finding them i'm affraid.

i was attacked by 8 people and tasered a few years back, no reason at all, just some tosser got hold of a stun gun and wanted to use it, it was reported to the police and names were given by witnesses. the police arrested the guy with the gun but he didn't have it on him........ they told ME to track it down by "word on the street??" i don't have any time or respect for the police now, nothing but bullied school kids with a chip on thier sholder! :whip:

i really hope you get your uro's back but it isn't sounding very hopeful


----------



## sup3r_k (Dec 23, 2008)

disgusting people, i hope they are caught and in the mean time i hope they know how to look after them


----------



## Babycakes (Mar 6, 2009)

Thats absolutly disgraceful, some people will stop at nothing. 
There's not much point in me looking for them over here, but I do hope you get them back soon - and I'll keep an eye on my classifieds here just in case...


----------



## DiNgLy (May 23, 2009)

That is absolutely shocking, Some people need hanging....good luck at getting them back...fingers crossed for you and 2 uro's...and sorry bout ur doggy..RIP!!

See there are some GOOD people in the world..you have been given a name off another customer!


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

There is an expectation that he will try to sell my Uros to a reptile shop sometime during the week when it is quiet.
"Customers" often ..for some reason sell their unwanted reptiles to shops and they are unwittingly and in good faith purchased to enhance stock....so if you own a shop be very vigilant please...my mobile number is on the website City Pets Home Page 
There will be a reward for the safe return of these family pets.

Thankyou

P


----------



## arzosah (May 17, 2008)

bumping this thread back to the top, the more people that see this thread the better.

hope you get your uro's back soon, keep us all informed


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your dog mate and your uros, its a long shot but may be worth phoning the local rep shops by you and informing them of the theft so if they are taken in they can phone you and the police :2thumb:

With regards to the pics being shown there are certain data protection laws which i would advise not breaking as you have had enough bad luck but i would definatly seek advice from the police as to weather your aloud to post them. Who better to ask than them ...Good luck i really hope you get them back mate


----------



## dave1992 (Jun 23, 2009)

bump to make sure the theiveing buggers are caught, honestly tho mate, it disgusts me that people know the animals are loved and cared for and think it doesnt matter


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Its monday, any news?


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Still waiting for the police to contact me re the names and possible wherabouts.
P


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

i have just sent emails to the two reptile shops in my area with this link.
i know im miles away but theres always a chance


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Paul, as you are fairly close to where i work (Bethnal Green) I will visit the 2 pet shops on our ground that sell reps on the odd occasion and see if they have any new stock in, (they are fairly dodgy anyway)i will have a look at your photobucket account when I get home tonight as I can't see pics at work.....so I know what lizards I am looking for ......
I will get in touch with my local rep shop as well to let them know although I think one girl who works there comes on here so they may already know...........hope you get them back...sorry you've had such a rubbish weekend.


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

Hope there is good news on your uros very soon!xx


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

For what its worth hope they catch the thieving scumbags


----------



## Believe (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm sorry for your families loss 
I really hope you find your uro's soon that's terrible. Theiving :censor:s should be hung.

Keep us updated on any news.


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

ahh hun how gutting is this at least the police have a name and you have nice clear pics,your boy is stunning hun and defo a one of a kind so it will be tricky for them to be sold on,just hope the police pull there fingers out, give them a ring and g them up hun:2thumb: it doesnt shock me people can do this anymore what has the world come to,hope you get them back safe and well i will keep my eyes peeled,and sorry to hear about your dog:flrt:


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks to all of you that have visited your rep shops over the weekend and mentioned the problem.
We phoned around and Paul from Coldblooded said thats all people are talking about. 
Its good to know people care.
just downloading the CCTV footage for the police.

and waiting................

Paul


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

Paul B said:


> Thanks to all of you that have visited your rep shops over the weekend and mentioned the problem.
> We phoned around and Paul from Coldblooded said thats all people are talking about.
> Its good to know people care.
> just downloading the CCTV footage for the police.
> ...


We are all waiting with you and hope your uros will be back with you where they belong.I am really glad the word is out!! Hope the police get th B:censor:ds very very soon!!!


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

So do I. So do I. Thanks for all your support.


----------



## Wizard (Jun 27, 2007)

I was thinking...if you posted a better pic of the Uros with detailed descriptions...people might be willing to print them off and take them into their local rep shops. That way the shops would know to look out for them and can contact the person who took in the picture. Then they can contact you on here if they hear anything.

A good way of getting the word to more shops. 

I have a couple near me and i would like to help. Even my mum was upset when she read about this!


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

I really hope you get them back mate safe and sound. As for the theifs the only saving grace is if they get run over while being chased by the police :whistling2:


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

Dynamos Dragons said:


> I really hope you get them back mate safe and sound. As for the theifs the only saving grace is if they get run over while being chased by the police :whistling2:



Would be better if the Uro's killed the theives...and some how managed to get themselves back in their viv.

Fingers crossed mate, hope the police find them for you. Jaffa is a stunner though.


----------



## bandi-girl (Aug 2, 2009)

What evil b:censor:. Best thing would be to get your uros back safely, then give us all 5 mins in a room with the thieving sods :whistling2:
Got my fingers crossed for a safe return mate
Ali


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

I wouldnt need anywhere near that long :devil:


----------



## Footie (Jul 23, 2009)

Any news hun?
Am keeping eyes open for you just in case


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

Wizard said:


> I was thinking...if you posted a better pic of the Uros with detailed descriptions...people might be willing to print them off and take them into their local rep shops. That way the shops would know to look out for them and can contact the person who took in the picture. Then they can contact you on here if they hear anything.
> 
> A good way of getting the word to more shops.
> 
> I have a couple near me and i would like to help. Even my mum was upset when she read about this!


Sounds like a good plan!!


----------



## Falkora (Nov 1, 2008)

hollypops said:


> Sounds like a good plan!!


yep, really sound like a great plan, at least you can't get into trouble for putting pic of the uros up.
if you send me piccis i'll take them to my two nearest shops!
i want those b:censor:s to be :bash:


----------



## Kevbase (Feb 19, 2009)

Any news yet. We are keeping our eyes on the small adds for you. Hope you get some good news soon.
After reading this thread it has made me think about getting locks for my other two vivs (snake viv locked already) more because of the kids friends.


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

If YOU have the pictures its within your right isn't it? I'm not too good with all the legal rubbish so I'm not sure.

:censor:ing idiots these days  I hope you get them back and they get more than an emptier bag: victory:


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

Uromastyx For Sale Eastbourne Brighton pets for sale adoption cats dogs birds
Uromastyx For Sale Eastbourne Brighton pets for sale adoption cats dogs birds
Preloved | breeding pair of uromastyx for sale in Ledbury, Herefordshire, UK
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/356809-wanted-uromastyx.html

Just some ideas, not sure if they are even near you keep and eye on the last link though


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

i HAVE BEEN TOLD NO PICS ON HERE BUT MABLO99 HAS SOME NICE PICS ON PHOTOBUCKET.
NO NEWS YET.
p


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

anyone recognise them yet ??

see mablo99 Photobucket

http://s393.photobucket.com/albums/pp13/mablo99/

P


----------



## lolly (Apr 2, 2008)

any news yet?
hope they are being cared for whereever they are and that you get them back sooon  i hate thieves!


----------



## Zemo (Apr 6, 2009)

Shows how crap Police are in this country if they still haven't been caught or arrested. If they know those people were in the shop they can take them back to the police station for questioning regardless of the full picture, happened when I caught someone at the back of my garden, the police turned up and arrested 4 people near the road which I had to identify at the station later on. Surely the Police have a good enough system by now to view peoples DVLA records (which would include your passport photo as a guess)? If they know they are local and who they are why's nothing still be done? Especially if the have names it's a simple look-up and verification from the CCTV images...


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

I only have the first name of the man and the area he lives in. i know he has a record and a reputation. Just need the police CCTV outside the shop to pick up his car registration or a local bobby to recognise him.
Then woohoo.
And yes I hope they are being looked after.

P


----------



## carpetviper (Jan 12, 2007)

zon3k said:


> oh and he cant post pics here because of the data protection act
> or *admit* to sending them in pm.... :whistling2:


Sorry but the data protection act doesnt cover pictures as there are no details there for us to be able to use for anything fraudulantly. I know I work with the data protection act as part of my job day in day out as I train it out as part of my role.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Ahh but i have CCTV footage of this pair actually doing it. This has nothing to do with the data protection act as the legal system allows its use in prosecution.


----------



## carpetviper (Jan 12, 2007)

I cant view said photobucket pictures


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Hope you get some positive news hunny - I am checking the free-ads every day for you and stuff.

Are you allowed to divulge the name of the person for those of us who are not able to views pics for legal reasons? That way, if we come across any on the freeads, we could at least do a little detective work from the advert?


----------



## Zemo (Apr 6, 2009)

Crimestoppers etc they put CCTV videos on national TV, thought the data protection act covered innocent people, not criminals committing a crime / breaking the law - who the police are looking for. Plus shops put photos of shoplifters on their notice boards all the time, place I installed CCTV systems for used to have a board as you walk in the store with faces from CCTV as wanted for questioning. If they have committed the crime and they go to the police they have no rights to create a case against the shop.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I beleive the police will only allow use of the videos or pics with thier permission so that said use does not jeopardise any conviction etc


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Just read this thread with my partner and we are both disgusted that these :censor:s have sunk that low. I just hope that they are caught soon and your babies are returned to you safe and sound. Was also so sorry to hear aobut your sad loss I know I would be devastated if I had to cope with just one incident but to have both happen on the same day is all the more heartbreaking.
Sam and Glyn


----------



## Jude (Jul 14, 2007)

I've just sat and read through this whole thread - I got hooked! I have to say they are beautiful uros... they surely must've had their eye on them! I can and I can't believe the police haven't got far - you'd think given the info they've got that they'd be able to do something! They're a nightmare with their shifts and actually getting the job done when they are in, I've found that out personally with some family problems we're having this year. I actually feel in many circumstances now I wouldn't bother with 
the police!

Anyhoo back to the lizards now that I've got my little rant over! (well the police one anyway..) I've looked at the photobucket pics and don't recognise them but I will pop to all local rep places and have a look see at what's new! Such beautiful uro's should stand out surely!

Thoughts are with you - Good luck with your pursuit x


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

i will give the Police a chance before publishing the pics and his name.
i still cant believe he employed his mother to assist.
What is the world coming to eh !!!!


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

Just saw the pics , i dont recongnise them but i hope someone on here does.x


----------



## Jude (Jul 14, 2007)

His mum? OMG! You can just imagine what their 'days out' were like when he was younger :whistling2:


----------



## Zemo (Apr 6, 2009)

Jude said:


> His mum? OMG! You can just imagine what their 'days out' were like when he was younger :whistling2:


She even dressed up all posh for the part she had to play lol! I bet their Zoo trips were really rewarding.


----------



## dan.hobley (May 4, 2009)

hi paul!

any update on the whereabouts?

sorry to hear of ur loss! this is a disgrace!!!!!

ppl just have not a care in the world when it comes to someone else's feelings! give them a triple hard slap from me (if caught...hope so!!)..unless i get to em first


all the best in getting the :censor:'s and getting ur lovely uro's back!


----------



## carpetviper (Jan 12, 2007)

Sheffield exotics had a theft yesterday they swapped a tub with a carpet python in for a corn


----------



## arzosah (May 17, 2008)

any more news?


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

thats disgraceful!! whats wrong with people ? do you think they stole to order or for themselves?


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

Any more news?


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

I personally think they were stolen to order.
I have had one particular customer very interested in the "NOT FOR SALE" uros.
When i see him he will be QUESTIONED !!!

P


----------



## treefroglover (Nov 20, 2008)

Damn right question him!!! And watch to see how he reacts. If the police don't do much, I'm sure those who circulate the reptile world will rat them out!!!

How gutless and harsh to steal pets that aren't yours. I feel for you and your family. Hope the police can help. If not send your cctv footage to the local TV station, newspaper and BBC1 crimewatch and ask them to put it on as a feature story.


----------



## kickboxinmom (Feb 20, 2009)

I've been following the story and really feel for you I really do, my dads just had 2 fish stolen from his garden - valued at about £300 each. They had a car waiting for the fish, the theifs took off on foot, my dad chased them but having had a stroke recently, he lost them. Police wouldn't do a thing - said it couldn't be proven and he was better off finding them his self - on a dark night - with a baseball bat in hand!! 

I really hope you have success at finding these b:censor:, and getting back your pets. I don't recognise them but am happy to take pictures or at least the details to the main reptile shop here.


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

treefroglover said:


> send your cctv footage to the local TV station, newspaper and BBC1 crimewatch and ask them to put it on as a feature story.


Aye that be a good idea. 

Hope you find them Paul, and the uro's 100% healthy. :whip: People these days...


----------



## Babycakes (Mar 6, 2009)

Just been catching up after a few days away - was really hoping to hear they were home safe and sound 
Please keep us posted, and hope they're home soon.


----------



## zondaecw (Aug 14, 2009)

i cant believe some people are so evil to do that, to a loved pet! Those people disgoust me! Hope you find them!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've just found this thread and I'm appalled for you, but the things people do never ceases to amaze me!

I work at a wildlife sanctuary and a couple of weeks ago someone walked out with Roker, our African Grey parrot, whose cage was in the barn with some of our indoor animals.

Unfortunately, because we are a not-for-profit organisation struggling to stay afloat, we couldn't afford security cameras.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Pictures by mablo99 - Photobucket

Hi no news yet but the police have the still pictures and all the details.
I am having a nightmare with the CCTV though. I cant download the footage at all. So if there are any CCTV experts out there I could do with some help.
The model is a Solidex DVR04 

Photobucket pics via the link above.

Thanks everyone


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I so hope you can find them, but never underestimate the power of the www or the bush telegraph that is RFUK!

Over a year ago someone on here had 2 boscs stolen, but she put out the information on here. Another member of this forum heard about one in a shop and then another in a shop, they'd both apparently been dumped in the shops.

Edit: Just found thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/85989-please-help-stolen-reptiles.html


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

need to let the police do their thing first. Then every bush drum and wireless will know about these people.
We will not rest until they are found and brought to "justice".

I just hope the uros "JAFFA and MILLY" are somewhere they will be looked after properly.

P


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Paul B said:


> need to let the police do their thing first. Then every bush drum and wireless will know about these people.
> We will not rest until they are found and brought to "justice".
> 
> I just hope the uros "JAFFA and MILLY" are somewhere they will be looked after properly.
> ...


how long are the poilce going to take?


----------



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

please pm me the pics,i will pass them over to the shops in cruise hill etc,plus if theyre local i bet they buy food from colin(enfield reptiles),


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

This forum is great. So much support and help offered. lets hope between us we can find Jaffa and Milly and the thieves are brough to justice.

Thanks everyone.

P


----------



## Paulusworm (Jan 26, 2009)

I hope they catch the w:censor:rs. I haven't read all 18 pages so apologies if someone has already offered to do so down here but pm me the pics and I'll take them into my local store, Emsworth Aquaria, down here in Portsmouth. I take it that you're watching Preloved, etc like a hawk at the moment?


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

photos available at


Pictures by mablo99 - Photobucket

Please keep me informed by PM if you know them.

thanks

P


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Just found a guy that visits Essex police stations. Reckons one of the lock up officers might recognise them. Heres hoping.

P


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

Paul B said:


> Just found a guy that visits Essex police stations. Reckons one of the lock up officers might recognise them. Heres hoping.
> 
> P


fingers crossed man


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

just need to keep it up top for a while. just in case ...sooo bump.

No news yet.
P


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

I do hope you get them back hun somebody somewhere knows about this. I live no where near hun but am sending my love and hope that they are recovered soon.

You have a lovely collection hun and I do hope they have a safe return and soon.

Keep us updated hun.


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

bump for this thread!!! I keep checking it hoping for that happy ending, that post that says i have them back!!! You must be out of your minds withy worry!!


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

still no news.....


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

any chance of the chaps first name:2thumb:


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Keeping this thread up mate.

I know im in canada, but Ill be checking all the UK classifieds for you.

-Dustin


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Grrrr no sign! i hope you find them soon!!! x


----------



## kimmie86 (Aug 19, 2009)

Bump this thread so people can be aware of the ******* that roam our streets!


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

I just checked two classifieds, nothing on UKpartmart, or on this other site.


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

really hope you find them soon how can people stoop so low there is some lowlifes in this world it make me feel sick:devil:


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey mate,

I know this probally isnt him but its the right species:

Uromastyx and Viv for sale FOR SALE ADOPTION from St Neots England Cambridgeshire @ Adpost.com Classifieds > UK > Uromastyx and Viv for sale FOR SALE ADOPTION from St Neots England Cambridgeshire,free,uk,british,classified ad,classified ads


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Just checked 2 more classifieds, nothing else.


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Just keepin it alive.


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Bump Up.


----------



## farnell182 (Jan 26, 2009)

robbing items is one thing, but a form of life is another. 

im guessing they are not stupid. (not sure how much these are worth) but if i was them they wouldn't be up for sale for a good few months. unless its some crack heads then they'll of been sold to somebody for 10 quid :bash: just keep an eye out over the next couple of months mate hope they show up for you and get the scum that did this : victory:


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Im going to repost this link again just in case, I know its a long shot but it is the right species.

Uromastyx and Viv for sale FOR SALE ADOPTION from St Neots England Cambridgeshire @ Adpost.com Classifieds > UK > Uromastyx and Viv for sale FOR SALE ADOPTION from St Neots England Cambridgeshire,free,uk,british,classified ad,classified ads


----------



## Zemo (Apr 6, 2009)

Melonhelmet said:


> Im going to repost this link again just in case, I know its a long shot but it is the right species.
> 
> Uromastyx and Viv for sale FOR SALE ADOPTION from St Neots England Cambridgeshire @ Adpost.com Classifieds > UK > Uromastyx and Viv for sale FOR SALE ADOPTION from St Neots England Cambridgeshire,free,uk,british,classified ad,classified ads


The Markings on that uro look very similar also, and that photo is the opposite side to what Pauls photo is... seems very suspicious.


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Zemo said:


> The Markings on that uro look very similar also, and that photo is the opposite side to what Pauls photo is... seems very suspicious.


They could be trying to hide the missing toe. I hope Paul takes a look at it, and contacts the seller.


----------



## harry92 (Jun 10, 2009)

just saw this thread, as upsetting as this situation is i have had an idea - the add says email for photos, so if someone does this, and puts it on here is will give an indication if these are the uros that have been stolen?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

PAUL B have you got a pic of the other side?
this is very close to me (the seller)


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Nevermind, I can't register.


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

The uro you posted melon helmet looks as though it has a diamond shape on the top of its head aswell(like how the OP described). Hopefully the diamond shape isn't common with this type of uro. Ask for a full body shot from the other side(look for missing toe on hind leg) and a photo from above.


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

POAGeckos said:


> The uro you posted melon helmet looks as though it has a diamond shape on the top of its head aswell(like how the OP described). Hopefully the diamond shape isn't common with this type of uro. Ask for a full body shot from the other side(look for missing toe on hind leg) and a photo from above.


It wasn't letting me register, maybe ill be a bit sneeky and get a UK based email.


Ill try again, ill be back in a bit, im being sneaky.


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

Melonhelmet said:


> It wasn't letting me register, maybe ill be a bit sneeky and get a UK based email.
> 
> 
> Ill try again, ill be back in a bit, im being sneaky.


 Get a uk email: victory:.


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

POAGeckos said:


> Get a uk email: victory:.


Im just using a .net email, I just registered.

(Ill be using the name Maxell Hayward, because I know someone from the UK with that name, I phoned them, and the said I could use it)


----------



## Hellcat (Aug 10, 2009)

koolio. hope it works.

edit: ask for a pickup address too  (then we can all go down with burning torches and pitchforks )


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

yes i agree, would ask the seller for multiple shots of the other side of the animal including toes etc. and get paul to have a look asap! :O


----------



## Hellcat (Aug 10, 2009)

clob91 said:


> yes i agree, would ask the seller for multiple shots of the other side of the animal including toes etc. and get paul to have a look asap! :O


 wouldnt specify toes, just say everything so he dont get suspicious.
say you want a pic of his nails to check he is in good condition or something


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

I asked him for full body shots, and that I was very interested in the uro. Heres hoping that it works...


----------



## Hellcat (Aug 10, 2009)

fingers crossed


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Hellcat said:


> fingers crossed


Hopefully he replies, the Uro looks very similar.


----------



## Hellcat (Aug 10, 2009)

unless its already gone, i cant see him not replying to be honest. just hoping its the same one, and the uro can be safely returned to its rightful home.


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Hellcat said:


> unless its already gone, i cant see him not replying to be honest. just hoping its the same one, and the uro can be safely returned to its rightful home.


The ad would be gone if it was sold I believe


----------



## Hellcat (Aug 10, 2009)

cool. hope you hear back soon then


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Hellcat said:


> cool. hope you hear back soon then


As I understand the name on adpost might be different then the name given to paul. But if it was indeed the stolen Uro, then why would he use his real name.


----------



## Hellcat (Aug 10, 2009)

thing is, it might have already been sold on by the thief. this guy may have bought it off him cheap to sell on for profit. could be any number of things.
point is though, if Paul can prove its his (which he obviously can) then the police 'should' recover and return it.


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Hellcat said:


> thing is, it might have already been sold on by the thief. this guy may have bought it off him cheap to sell on for profit. could be any number of things.
> point is though, if Paul can prove its his (which he obviously can) then the police 'should' recover and return it.


Very well, I think the most important thing here is getting Paul his beloved pets back, then busting the theifs.


----------



## Hellcat (Aug 10, 2009)

i agree 100%.


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Hellcat said:


> i agree 100%.


Im going to go check some other classifieds, I reccomend anyone here who wants to help out

Google UK pet classifieds, and search like crazy.


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

just finished reading through this thread (taken me an hour) lol. sorry and all that, and about your dog too. keep us all updated, they will find the thieves, and hopefully of course you babies.


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

mandi1234 said:


> just finished reading through this thread (taken me an hour) lol. sorry and all that, and about your dog too. keep us all updated, they will find the thieves, and hopefully of course you babies.


Yeah its very sad, havent heard anyhting back from the guy I emailed with a simmilar (if not the same) Uro.


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

Any news yet? Has Paul seen the pic of the uro yet? Fingers crossed here!!!!!!


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

hollypops said:


> Any news yet? Has Paul seen the pic of the uro yet? Fingers crossed here!!!!!!


No Paul has not seen the picture yet as far as I am aware, and I still have not heard back from the seller.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Will keep my fingers crossed for news soon Paul xx

Keep up the detective work folks x


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> Will keep my fingers crossed for news soon Paul xx
> 
> Keep up the detective work folks x


Some of these people should become detectives: victory:. Haha.


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

POAGeckos said:


> Some of these people should become detectives: victory:. Haha.


:lol2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

http://www.reptiletrader.co.uk/reptiles/RT07157


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> http://www.reptiletrader.co.uk/reptiles/RT07157


the pic definatly isnt a pic of the one missing wrong markings but that said it doesnt mean the others forsake arent.


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> the pic definatly isnt a pic of the one missing wrong markings but that said it doesnt mean the others forsake arent.


Wheres Paul, he should be here, we have 2 ads with possible findings.


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

Has anyone private messaged Paul? Maybe he will get the message on his phone as an email and will take a look.


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

hollypops said:


> Has anyone private messaged Paul? Maybe he will get the message on his phone as an email and will take a look.


Maybe, I havent Pmed him....


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Bump, bump. bump


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> http://www.reptiletrader.co.uk/reptiles/RT07157


That one is a different sp - Uromastyx Geyri. Hope he finds them soon.


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

bump up!
This kinda thing really bugs me, just when u think the world cant get any worse 
xx


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi folks I am amazed at the response we have had. That picture looks a bit like him and we are following it up.
Photos can be deceptive but that one looks a bit smaller than Jaffa. Shame its the right side too as the toe is missing off the left foot.
Keep looking with me folks and thanks again.

Any leads as to the Uros or the people just PM me please. 

Paul.


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

free bump, keep this at the top and keep searching the ads people!!!!!


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Still havent got the full body pictures from the seller/


----------



## RankinsDragons12 (Jul 5, 2009)

bump bumpy bump bump!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

I have asked too, but it doesnt look big enough to be jaffa, and what about Milly ?
Keep looking.
P


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

Melonhelmet said:


> Still havent got the full body pictures from the seller/


maybe they are suspicious? could someone local to them on here arrange to view maybe?


----------



## Hellcat (Aug 10, 2009)

le bump 

any news on this yet?


----------



## lolly (Apr 2, 2008)

free bumpage 

keeeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

no news yet.


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

Have only just found and read this, I was really hoping that by the time i got the end you would have been able to locate Jaffa and Milly

I can't imagine what the last 2 weeks must have been like for you, this really is the stuff of nightmares. I would be a mess it must be horrible but you seem to be coping well

Hopefully the Police will make some progress soon, or someone will recognise Jaffa and Milly somewhere

am off to search classified sites

My thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

me too. hate waiting. Someone must have the info. P


----------



## aaron26 (Jul 14, 2009)

*sorry*

i am amazed this thread has over 11,000 hits and i thought as soon as you posted those pics sum1 would recognize these HEARTLESS thieving.............. best not say that............... 

but surly someone must know these ppl

BUMP UP

cant this be made a sticky for the next couple weeks???

sorry for the loss of your gorgeous lizards and your poor dog


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Bump****


----------



## cato4eva (Dec 29, 2008)

wish u look guys


----------



## luvcats22 (Apr 24, 2009)

dont know if this helps at all, i dont know jot about how close cambridge is to carlisle, but theses are quite pretty,and a bit like the really bright one you posted. i suppose it cant hurt, i would rather post the link and be wrong than not post it.....
ReptileWeb Classifieds - Pair CB 2005 Uromastyx Geyri
dawn xx


----------



## donstapley (Jul 28, 2008)

i feel so sorry for you thats its been so long and the police still havent found anything.


----------



## harry92 (Jun 10, 2009)

luvcats22 said:


> dont know if this helps at all, i dont know jot about how close cambridge is to carlisle, but theses are quite pretty,and a bit like the really bright one you posted. i suppose it cant hurt, i would rather post the link and be wrong than not post it.....
> ReptileWeb Classifieds - Pair CB 2005 Uromastyx Geyri
> dawn xx


unless the ad is being untruthful, its the wrong species, good find though, if everyone could keep looking you don't know what u might find...


----------



## Hellcat (Aug 10, 2009)

Paul, did you have anyone come into the shop enquiring about buying them? trying hard to convince you to sell?
they may have been stolen to order, which means there wont be any ads around for them...


----------



## TCReptile (Sep 9, 2008)

It may be worth searching the ad pages for other species of Uros, as they might be wrongly advertised to throw you off the lead, or they may just think all uro's are the same? Just a thought but may bring you one step closer to finding them.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

there was a guy admiring them and yes i have thought about them being stolen to order. Hopefully if that is the case they will be looked after.

Now its just a case of finding the thieves and making sure they are punished.
And hoping they give up the whereabouts of the Uros.

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR !!!!


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

I take it that there have been no developments then,
I hope there is a break thro soon 

Have people who lived near by circulated the pictures round other pet shops and other local buisnesses? To see if they can find someone who recognises them (the police should be doing this but they probably don't have the man power)


----------



## racerdrm (Aug 14, 2009)

Read through this thread a while ago, and every time i come online i keep hoping to see a post saying "found them!" 
Hope you find them
Damn those thieves :bash:


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

It may be worth paying the shows a visit. If the thieves are into reptiles, they may visit the shows.


----------



## lovepets (May 15, 2008)

*bump*

bump for the uros hope you find them and the t**ts that were cruel enough to steal them xxxx


----------



## kickboxinmom (Feb 20, 2009)

Found loads of ads on the pre-loved website, with photo's - I don't have a clue when it comes to uro's so forgive me if this is useless.


----------



## lovepets (May 15, 2008)

have they been found yet or is theyre any more insight to where they might be ??? x


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

Been away and was really hoping for that update to say you have them back. Back to the ads then! we need to keep looking!!!


----------



## smaug (Apr 12, 2009)

have only just seen this thread - I had to read every single post. How can people be so flaming heartless. I would def have words with the guy who was asking about them so much. If they were stolen to order then at least they have a good chance of being looked after properly rather than some idiot off the street who don't have a clue. Mate I really hope they come back to you soon.............


----------



## SBP86 (Aug 13, 2009)

i live in enfield (about 2 mins walk from gekopets) so il ava gander in the ads 

hope u get em back soon m8 thought the chance r slim with the amount of time tht has passed


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

Bump

Is there any news?

Have you been able to get any locals to ask around to see if anyone else recognises the thieves?

are the police following it up still or doing anything? :bash:


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Still looking.
The guys name is Gary a well known thief in this area or so I am told. The woman with him who carried them out of the shop in her shoulder bag is his mum believe it or not. 
Phoyos can be seen on my photobucket account. mablo99.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Paul B said:


> Still looking.
> The guys name is Gary a well known thief in this area or so I am told. The woman with him who carried them out of the shop in her shoulder bag is his mum believe it or not.
> Phoyos can be seen on my photobucket account. mablo99.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Looks like your one step closer to getting it back atleast :no1:

Whats the photbucket url mate, cant get to it without it


----------



## wilson1203 (Jun 28, 2009)

messengermatt said:


> Looks like your one step closer to getting it back atleast :no1:
> 
> Whats the photbucket url mate, cant get to it without it


Pictures by mablo99 - Photobucket

Heartless ****ers! Good luck getting them back, i'll keep my eyes pealed.


----------



## KatiePearce (Aug 15, 2008)

how awful, good luck with the investigationg, sounds like you have some good info on the knob heads that did it so even if you dont get your beloved pets back at least u might get some revenge! but i really do hope you get ur lizards back. and to think you even have locks on ur cages! i know a localpet shop by me who just wedges their viv doors shut :/

thinkin of ya and ur family!


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

here is the link.

Pictures by mablo99 - Photobucket

There are loads of pics but only two people.

I used to wedge my vivs too but had a couple of leos pinched so bought locks for them all. 
Now all the vivs have side runners too... except my Burm. If anyone is brave enough to go in her viv without tapping except me they are truly heroes. She hates strangers.

P


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Paul B said:


> here is the link.
> 
> Pictures by mablo99 - Photobucket
> 
> ...


Thise pics must be a big help you have a posative id on them right?


----------



## Adamsky (Aug 16, 2009)

What Pricks 
I realy Hope You Get Him back


----------



## lolly (Apr 2, 2008)

now i think ive read the whole thread
but sorry if i missed this bit /its been answered

if you have a positive id on the man and his mother (some family eh.... **insert profanity here....**)

have the police been to question him and her yet?


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Unfortunately i only have a first name and approximate location so the police have little to go on. Other than the pictures of course.
P


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

surely if he's a known thief he would be known to the police 
to me it seems as if they are dragging their arse's 
and couldn't care less

tell you one thing if that happened to me that guy would be found alive but really hurt in hospital 
i would flood the area with his picture let the
b:censor:d know you know who he is and offer a small reward for his details


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I've been keeping tabs on this thread hoping to hear that they have been found alive and well but no such luck  

Keeping my eyes peeled up at this end of the country too. Just on the off chance!

Nic


----------



## smaug (Apr 12, 2009)

bump.....any news?


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry if this has been mentioned, but I haven't read the whole thread.

Could you not get the pictures into the public, surely the local paper would run them.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

awh said:


> surely if he's a known thief he would be known to the police
> to me it seems as if they are dragging their arse's
> and couldn't care less



slightly off topic...

but my brother and his two mates ... were very badly beaten up a few months back, my broither was lucky to survive.... 
they all knew who it was, knew where he lives, what school he goes too

yet the police did nothing...

nothing at all..


i have to admit i dislike the police.


----------



## smaug (Apr 12, 2009)

I have to agree freekygeeky..............waste of space most of the time


----------



## Josh96 (Jul 25, 2009)

:censor::devil: its off topic i know bt i had a thousand and odd pond bmx robbed from my garden and fishing stuff and let a lone anohter bmx the police did nothing no hand prints jst said they will file 

:devil::censor: they are W*****S


----------



## aaron26 (Jul 14, 2009)

*re*

so still no closer 2 finding them then????

i thought after the pics were posted that someone somewhere would see them and think hmmmmmmm i know them two

sorry again 

and good luck its taking an awful long time


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

adding to the slight off topic police bashing

My sister who has a 2year son had her windows smashed, she actually knew who did it (some young kids) but was a bit worried to say but my mum talked her into telling the police and they did nothing, one actually implied my sister must have done something to deserve it:gasp: :bash:

however they have had the time recently to drag my mum into the station to question her about a noise complaint about her. But not going into that its a very long storey which I could rant about for a fair while.


----------



## snake-angel (Jul 26, 2009)

*stolen uros*

Sorry to read this thread and I can only imagine how you must be feeling as I own a uro myself, I am not going to waste time and words to describe these low lifes,but if it is any help I am going to the Doncaster show on sunday and I will certainly be lookin very carefully at the uros I am also going to Hamm in sept ,I know is a long shot but you never know.


----------



## DiNgLy (May 23, 2009)

BUMP!!!!

Aww i hope u get some good news soon, and those thieving :censor: get wat they deserve!!!
x


----------



## etsbuddy (Aug 16, 2009)

Really sorry about your dog and the thieves in your shop, I know I dont live in your area but send me the pics you never know if they move out the area to sell them, hope you get them back and i hope the thieves get what they deserve.


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

Im skipping reading all the pages so sorry if im saying anything out of context, but thats terrible, post their pictures, name and shame them! 

Send it to the paper or somthing, who would steal somebodys pet!


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Never heard back from the SOD on the classifieds. Sorry


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Nor did I.. strange that.
Still no news but we will not give up.

P


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

You could show the classified advert to the police and say you suspect it could be Jaffa

they should be able to follow it up, contact the company and get the account name etc of the user who posted it.

It may be a dead end, may not be him but its worth a try
Have you spoken to the police about perhaps going to local newspapers etc?

Really hope there is some news soon


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Why dont you make a wanted poster with the two pictures on? 'Have you seen these people' I dont think there is anything to stop you doing that. You dont have to put names on on - just their pictures with your local police stations phone number on. How sure are you that he is known to the police? Have they seen the guys picture? Surely they could go and question him if they do know him.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi,

yes the wanted poster is the next step.

I have been told this guy has been arrested many times but its finding the policeman with a good memory that recognises him.

We will keep trying.

P


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

still no news. keep hoping.


----------



## madshawty (May 17, 2009)

every time i receive an update on this thread i hope its because you've found them =(
i hope they turn up soon, must be heartbreaking to lose pets and have so much to show who took them and not be able to do anything about it
good luck with your search x


----------



## gazza9inarow (Jul 18, 2009)

I hope you get your pets back and catch these scumbags , they should cut thieves hands off for things like that .


----------



## noot123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Have just read the whole thread, i think it is really sad that some people want to hurt others. well i hope you get them back and the thieves get what they have coming to them.


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

i take it there is still no news???


----------



## geemarge (Aug 23, 2009)

if you cant publically post pics i dont see why you cant pm or email them to anyone who may happen to ask to have a look ??????

good luck 
what f:censor:s


----------



## braund09 (Jul 1, 2008)

uromastyx for sale For Sale - Reptiles For Sale With Free Advertising on Reptile Trader UK ???


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Jaffa is bright orange as can be seen on first post. thanks for trying though.

happy to email pictures of the thieves if anyone wants to see them.

There is a link to my photobucket account .

there are some interesting Pictures on there. 

http://s393.photobucket.com/albums/pp13/mablo99/


The more people that look the more chance there is of them being spotted.

P


----------



## beguana (Feb 5, 2007)

I hope you find them paul i realy do!
Best wishes, id hate it if my reps where stolen or even went walk abouts! 

They need a good smack:censor:


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

was really hoping you'd of had a good lead or found them by the time I read the whole thread, so sorry for your loss hope you get them back soon


----------



## JRoss (Aug 31, 2009)

You should really post their pictures. Or if it is not allowed on this forum then a link to a website where their identities can be seen. Its highly likely that the criminals are members of the forum. If you set up a little private investigation team it would be more effective than the police because we are the 'community' that these animals have 'value' to. The perpetrators i assume are looking to sell it on, where better to sell than on the forums? 

Someone suggested sending the story and the still photos to crimewatch which is worth following up since the story is rather unusual they are likely to be interested. In this case it seems quite possible that your reptiles can be found as these are not as widely distributed as say leos or beardies. Do let us know what the next line of action is. Again, someone mentioned tht they could have been stolen to order and this is the most probable explanation...whoever 'ordered' the steal is no doubt aware of the value of reptiles. Why didnt they steal an anole i ask?


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

hello have you got them back yet hope you have ?


----------



## lolly (Apr 2, 2008)

any news?


----------



## reck118 (Apr 30, 2009)

*Man. Did he post pics in the end?*


----------



## reck118 (Apr 30, 2009)

*The number of stolen reps and other pets is rising, and the thing is that the ones that are stoled are the expensive ones. I haven't heard of anyone stealing cresties or leos. I hope you find them *

:devil::devil:* to those :censor: who stole them*


----------



## Rukmini (May 27, 2007)

Interesting pics here

Pictures by mablo99 - Photobucket


----------



## Falkora (Nov 1, 2008)

nothing yet??? :gasp:


----------



## QUADRICORNIS (Mar 29, 2009)

How can this thread die without hearing an outcome...Have the b*****ds been hung drawn and quartered yet !!!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Not looking like it. Worth having a look at the lovely other reps and *undesirables* on photobucket though. More people that know the faces the better!


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

no news yet.

pics of the undesirables and a host of other things

Pictures by mablo99 - Photobucket


Thanks for being so attentive.

P


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

its amazing how many shops dont have email you know. Including Coldblooded.

If you could print the pictures and take them into your local shop at least it would warn them who these people are and possibly if someone could get a car registration number lead to capturing them.

Pictures by mablo99 - Photobucket

Thanks

Paul


----------



## lauren loves leo's (Jul 23, 2009)

what a cheek!
nicking a pair of beautiful uros.
well i hope you find them both in good shape.


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

every time I get a reminder for this thread I hope something positive has happened 

its truly heart breaking that jaffa and milly haven't been found and returned, I only hope that they have ended up with someone who can look after them properly 

more people should keep looking and the photobuckets pics its not too late for someone to be able to help find/idenify the people who did this


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

heres hoping still


----------



## DiNgLy (May 23, 2009)

Still nothing????:roll:


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Nope. Seems the police have no interest. Still looking though.


----------



## lambengland (Oct 6, 2009)

good luck on getting your pet back... hes gorgeous


----------



## boost-boy74 (Feb 24, 2009)

:devil: should have there hands cut off :devil:

hope you get them back......


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear that the police are being usless, did they make an effort to find these people? did they hit a dead end? did they explain themselves at all?

Sorry am getting angry, frustrated and disappointed on your behalf. My sympathies are with you and your family 

Maybe start a thread appealing to people in and around London or maybe simply the pet shops, either give the details of what happened and you photobucket and ask them to look or give a link to this thread

I really hope that dispite the time lapse and everything there is some progress for you soon


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi, only just seen this properly.. I will speak to the two people I know that own shops in south London... No doubt they probably know but hey...

I really wish you the best in finding these people and getting your lovely uros back.

Jac x


----------



## char_cfc (Apr 9, 2009)

*Uros*

Sorry to hear about your uro's.. I've only managed to read through the first 17 pages as im in work lol so im sorry if im repeating whats already been said.

But as a long shot have you tried searching facebook? Nearly everyone is on there these days. I know its a very very very long shot.. but stranger things have happened. 

I really hope you get them back. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Still no news but still looking and will keep looking until we find these people and hopefully Jaffa and Milly too.

Dont forget the pictures are on photobucket.

Pictures by mablo99 - Photobucket

Thanks again for all your support and remember there is a reward on offer too.


paul


----------



## callum gohrisch (Jan 8, 2009)

sick bastards i hope u catch them:devil:


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

Paul, its been long enough now that the police have proven themselves to be useless, you need to get big images of the two in question on an A3 wanted poster, with REWARD in big capital letters, your number and the police number on. You'd be amazed at how little cash reward it takes for one scumbag to drop another scumbag in it.

Post them all round the general are you think he lives, round the town, along the high street, in pet shops etc etc etc. Do it! The police are never going to secure a conviction, sounds like they dont give a monkeys to be honest, as usual, so posting the pics everywhere cant do any harm!

Also, as your shop is private propert, If you have signs in your shop telling people they are on CCTV, then the CCTV is yours to use for what you wish. Do it!!


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

Everyone might be interested in these photoshop images Ive messed around with, found two random pics on the internet and then tried to enhance them as much as possible, its a new hobby of mine. I managed to enhance them so much I could see a tattoo of a bird/butterfly on the guys right forearm! Take a look: 

Enhanced picture of a random man
Enhanced picture of a random woman


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

Why not provide the police with a copy of the photo? if the guy is known to them they will be able to i.d. him from the tatoo. Worth a shot. Harry


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi

the police have all the evidence and beleive it or not could not get a print off the viv. Not even mine !!.
They know we are looking for them. *We will find them*.
£200.00 reward for positive info as to their whereabouts.

Thanks again for all your help
P


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm bumping this back up


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

so am i ...


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

any luck yet mate?


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

Ugh! So Sorry for what these :censor: would do
I really really hope you get them back.

Free Bump...


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

Have you e mailed the photos and details to *all *of the local Safer Neighbourhood offices in your area and that of the area you have heard they are living in, these e mail adresses are available on the internet.

This should hopefully reach the local police officers who may have arrested/cautioned them in the past and they may well have their details on file.

I think this may help

http://www.met.police.uk/teams/walthamforest/index.php

Good luck


----------



## Renfield (May 20, 2008)

This is the other link to their area :whistling2:

Metropolitan Police - Havering Safer Neighbourhoods

Again Paul, Good Luck


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Bringing back the facebook thing, have you thought about (or asking some one else to) creating a GROUP on facebook including all the information you have included here? might be worth a shot. if it's already been done, can u post a link so I can join? 
hope they get found soon


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

omw i hate theifes something happend at aquamania in blackburn somebody stole some turtles i realy hope the scum get cought and justice is done good luck


----------



## lovepets (May 15, 2008)

bump this up


----------



## Josh96 (Jul 25, 2009)

bump,
still ny thing --- news....


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

No news as yet...still looking


----------



## Falkora (Nov 1, 2008)

any news on your uros by now?


----------



## Poddy (Sep 6, 2009)

they should be shot. 
i hate thieves.
put the pics of them up.
lets get a rfuk crimewatch report going.


----------

